# Vivexotic Repti-home Maxi Review



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Vivexotic have released a brand new size in their range and as one of my boas needs an upgrade, I thought I'd give it a go.

I also thought I'd share my build with you guys and review the viv as I go!



So, it arrived...











Clear instructions and everything present as it should be...












A little bit of 'warehouse footprinting' on the instructions, but that didn't worry me - they were still perfectly legible!










What was nice to see was as well as polystyrene sheets top and bottom was an extra 'packaging' piece of wood at both ends to protect the edges of the viv...












Time to get cracking on the unpacking...





















Always check and count the little bits!











These little plastic brown fixings looked very interesting - apparently, this is how they work...











I was interested to see how they worked. More on that later.


So, on with the details and fixings...

nice big cut out for the heating element wires. One on each side at the top.











The brown fixings simply push into precut holes with a simple thumb push










and the 'standard' metal cam screws simply screw into predrilled holes












Extra wooden dowels (also simply pushed into predrilled holes) gave a reassuring extra support





















Once pushed together a simple 180 degree turn of the screwdriver opens the brown screw fixings and tightly grips the wood together.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

So, on with the build...

Metal cams slot together and a quick turn of the screwdriver locks the side on










Now, in this next photo, you will see I wasn't concentrating. I was being a typical man and had stopped looking at the instructions and was not really concentrating. You will see that I have put the wrong side on (no edging strip on front) and I've put the back on back to front as well. This has nothing to do with the instructions at all - it was absolutely my mistake!












Fortunately, the cam systems meant that just a little twist of the screwdriver and the back was turned around and the right side put on the right end and another couple of twists and everything locked right back up again!











Finally on with the bottom (the viv is built 'upside down'). You will also spot extra holes in the bottom of the viv to fit the viv onto the optional stand




















Then the final piece slots in nicely











Finally, a simple matter of pushing on the glass runners and fitting the glass.















I'm really impressed with the solid feel of this viv once it is together and the extra height and depth of the Maxi is really obvious once it's all together. It also means that the heating element will be a sensible distance from the floor and the extra depth gives more exploring space for the snake!

Definite thumbs up. :2thumb:


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

It looks great :no1: was that a large or extra large one? My ones still all packaged up on my living room floor  but I can't wait to be able to put it together now!


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

This is the XL :2thumb:


Be sure to post pics of the build (and of course final set up - which I haven't done yet - gotta wait till after Christmas to have a move around in the rep room and set it up properly!)


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Ah that's alright then! I was thinking if that's a large it definitely won't fit where I was planning to put it :lol2: I'm pleasantly surprised by the depth of it though, when I was measuring the space for it to go in it still seemed quite shallow, but it looks good 

Aye I'll be sure to, although the way things are going lately it'll probably be after Christmas too!


----------



## Hagen UK (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks for the review and kind words Andy, so glad you like the new Maxi vivarium!


----------



## Shauolin (Oct 4, 2013)

I've just bought two of these bad boys, really simple to set up, great size and floor space. Mine love running around in them and exploring. Temps seem to be pretty good so far, should be with its size lol.

Would like to see the plastic plugs used on the Viva vivs here too, the glass is quite close together and doesnt flex much so my locks have a touch time squeezing in. Those plastic lug in stops would be great. And maybe some handles etched into the glass or some of those stick on handles? I Hate leaving hand prints all over glass lol.. bug bear of mine lol

Great vivs and very worth the money. I'll post a pic up when I'm happy with the decor lol.


----------



## desam90 (Dec 18, 2013)

they are stackable? 
are they suitable for bearded dragons?
where would the lights go and how is the ventilation?

thx! they look good!


----------



## Shauolin (Oct 4, 2013)

They are, you can buy feet seperately to help with stacking them.
I have beardies and they love them. The size of the viv is great for setting a good temp gradient. Im using a 100w bulb at one end hooked up to a dimmer stat. 
Ventilation seems good so far. Temps appear stable so would indicate ventilation is good. Very happy with them.


----------

